# ppd 110



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi could someone tell me if this would fit my brother 950i and would this work with it http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Norene/ppd-monitor-from-old-notebook-computer . ?


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I have just read the above and should mention ppd 110 and http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Norene/ppd-monitor-from-old-notebook-computer
Thanks


----------



## leshock (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't have a ravelry account, so I can't tell. Maybe you can explain it instead?
I used to use a PPD daily. I might be able to help.


----------



## Dixon (May 4, 2012)

I have a 950i and use a 110 PPD.


----------



## leshock (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm still not clear on what you want to do. So for a moment, I will assume. 

If there is a pattern on Ravelry that you want to put on your 950i, using your PPD, then you should be able to do so. 

Basically you should be able to format that pattern to fit. 
I can't think of why you can't just format the pattern and load it directly into your 950i. Do you have a floppy drive? That would help a lot.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You can use a PPD with a Brother 950i. I have a older type analogue portable TV that I use for my PPD.
You could try what the person on Raverly is suggesting (using a notebook/comp) whether it works like they say it does, I don't know.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I have copied and pasted from ravelry for yu to look at, its not a pattern by a method to attach it to a pc
Notes

This is for using the laptop or notebook computer as a monitor for the PPD.

New development the video capture card that I cite on this project is no longer available. I will be testing a TV TUNER Card to see if will work. (2/18/204) Ill get back to this page soon to see if thats it.

To hook up the ppd to the notebook computer a video capture card is needed. A video capture card is a device that acts like a tv antenna and takes signals from the air to make the computer act like a tv. The video capture card Im using is called a Smart TV card. The notebook computer I am using is a 8 year old Fujitsu Lifebook. It uses the PCMCIA slot for the Smart TV card. Other video capture cards will use the USB socket.

First make sure the video capture card is compatible with the notebook computer you are using. If not compatible another one can be bought cheaply. Since the change to digital tv signals there are lots of analog video capture cards out there for real cheap, like under $5 on ebay. PPD uses an analog signal.

Another thing to look for is if the software for the video capture card is compatible with the notebook computer. In my case the Smart TV Card runs with Windows XP. My notebook computer runs on Windows XP, so they are compatible.

Next insert the cd that came with the video capture card into the notebook computer and load the program. The program will ask you what antenna system you want and will give a list. The Smart TV Card list also had the country next to the antenna system.

For those of us in the USA. we are on NTSC. (Unfortunately, I dont know what that stands for.) For those in the UK, its PAL. This is important since I originally bought a PPD from a UK dealer and was disappointed that it didnt work on my USA tv. Now I know why, incompatible antenna systems.

After checking for compatibility, loading the video capture software and selecting the antenna system, connect the video capture card. In my case plug in the Smart TV Card into the PCMCIA slot. For other computers it could be plugging the video capture card into the USB socket.

Make sure the PPD is turned off. Take out cable 1 of the PPD and plug the large banana plug into the back of the PPD in the RF socket. The other end of cable 1 will go into an adapter that came with the Smart TV Card or video capture card. The adapter looks like a silver tube with a small hole on one end and banana plug inside the tube on the other end. Take the small hole end and stick it on cable 1. Now put the other end on the Smart TV Card.

On the PPD, next to where cable 1 was plugged in, will be a square hole with CH3 CH4 written above it. These are the two channels that the PPD outputs its information to. Inside the square hole will be a small switch. On my ppd the switch is set to CH3. For those in the UK it might say CH 35 or something like that.

On the notebook computer set the antenna program to channel 3 or channel 35 for uk.

Plug in, put the cartridge in the ppd cartridge socket and turn on the PPD. The Pattern Programming Device opening page should appear on the screen of the notebook computer. The screen should respond to the commands of the PPD keyboard.

With the change in tv signals to digital, my hubby told me that there are a lot of devices that use analog signals such as camera. That means the video capture card does not have to be digital or analog specific.

To print out image from PPD using notebook computer as monitor

Find the video capture card menu. For my video capture card program do a right click. Select Still Capture. The program will ask where the image on the screen is to be saved.

For the example of the flowered pattern #15 from the KH 270 pattern book and Stitch Extra cartridge I chose Norenes files and named this file print PPD test. The computer will save this file as a bitmap.

To print the flowered pattern, call it up and select print at the tool bar.

In my example for the flowered pattern #15. I went to Norenes files and selected print PPD test. Then clicked on print at my tool bar. The image of the flowered pattern printed.

New development (2/18/2014) the video capture card that I cite on this project is no longer available. I will be testing a TV TUNER Card to see if will work. (2/18/204) Ill get back to this page soon to see if thats it.

Norene


----------



## knittingmuse (Apr 20, 2013)

I am only familiar with Bro 270 not other Bro electronic KM's. However I used Norene's method to hook PPD to my old Dell XP and it works beautifully. So I would say that if the PPD 110 works with your knitting machine, then you can use this method to put pattern on cartridge.

Norene's method allows you to design on computer screen instead of analog TV. If you have an analog TV, you are set. If not you need a tuner to hook PPD to the computer.

I used this tuner -http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UOUQ08/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It works for my computer and the PPD. I actually have 2 PPDs. One was manufactured to work with PAL television (Europe). I can "tell" this tuner that I have PAL, and it uses the PAL PPD (nice trick!). Then I can change it to US television (cannot remember the name right now), and it works with older PPD that was manufactured for US.

I can try to answer questions you might have but really I stumbled through this and got lucky. It took a couple of weeks of research before I purchased anything. But worked within hours of hooking up.

HTH


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes but you have to have the correct cable. I have updated to a brother 965. Thus have a ppd for sale with 950i cable. If interested please contact me. Mary johnston


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I was nt aware that i needed a specific cable-I have just bought it from ebay and dont know if it will fit can i let you know if it doesnt fit. I assume you are in the uk
Helen


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I was nt aware that i needed a specific cable-I have just bought it from ebay and dont know if it will fit can i let you know if it doesnt fit. I assume you are in the uk
Helen


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I am in northeast England .


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you transfer the cassette from the PPD to the machine and vice versa you can transfer the patterns from one to the other using this. Doing it this way you don't need a cable. Just be sure that both the machine and the PPD is switched off whenever you remove or replace the cassette.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

I went by the instructions and used the cable each time i transferred patterns for the 950i when i purchased the 965 was told that i needed a different cable and abided by the rules. having been a machine knitter for 62 years, a tutor using various knitmaster and brother machines together with electronic machines, regularly had the machines serviced thus never broke or damaged any machines as I always followed the proper instructions. mary


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

mrs.j said:


> I went by the instructions and used the cable each time i transferred patterns for the 950i when i purchased the 965 was told that i needed a different cable and abided by the rules. having been a machine knitter for 62 years, a tutor using various knitmaster and brother machines together with electronic machines, regularly had the machines serviced thus never broke or damaged any machines as I always followed the proper instructions. mary


Well Mary, evidently I have upset you and for that I am sorry.
I thought in fact that I was helping you by telling you that you can use the cassette that you have with your PPD in your model of machine.

If you look at page 45 in the 965 manual you will see that it refers to.... Cartridge (Optional extra).
Under Blank Cartridge/details there is a paragraph headed Stitch Pattern Cartridge/Lace Cartridge. Here it says "When you create your pattern with the pattern programing device"... (PPD)......it then gives the details on how to load the cartridge into the machine.

I like you have had numerous different makes and models of machines. These have included Brother electronics and punch cards; Knitmaster/Silver Reed electronics and punch cards; a Toyota; Passaps/Pffafs; one French made Singer and a Bond. I still have 16 machines.
I have bought all second hand, and fortunately I have never had to pay to have one serviced. I have always been able to do the servicing myself which has even included putting a new battery in a Passap E6000. I even rescued two Knitmaster punch card machines from going to the tip, and by taking both completely apart, made one good one from the two.

No one knows everything so I am still willing to listen to others, and I am still learning more and more each day. If I am wrong in stating what I have read in the 965 manual then I apologize, but please check your manual and see if it reads the same as the one that I got with my 965.
If I am correct then you can go on to use your PPD for as long as it still works.
Sue.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue I am not annoyed and sorry if I gave you. That impression. My husband worked in British celenese for many years as a maintenance fitter but would not sort any problems with the machines. His words were more damage could be caused by anyone not knowing what they were doing though there are now books and DVDs to help also people are passing their knowledge on by computers etc we are all able to learn something each day in life. Sadly lots of classes have closed in this area and no shows to attend. I still attend two classes at the age of 86, to pass on hints, advice, patterns, wool and spare parts, not forgetting to polish up the memory parts. Many thanks.. Mary


----------

